# Bodybuilding



## zacqawert (Jan 11, 2021)

Guys! Are there any bodybuilders here who can give a couple of tips on steroids? Your advice would be very helpful


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jan 11, 2021)

Lol wtf is this guy fo real this is rollitup not roiditup


----------



## Brettman (Jan 11, 2021)

Have you tried eating right and exercise ?


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jan 11, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Have you tried eating right and exercise ?


No way brah that takes that 4 letter word....work ah god my millennial brain cant handle it
Plus i love the way it makes my cock so tiny and my balls shrink
Lmfao


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 11, 2021)

If you do decide to ever use steroids, Id recommend that you have 2-3 years of hard traing, and sticking to a diet under your belt.
Also depending on your goals, some steroids are better for gaining mass, some for lowering bodyfat and increasing performance.
Also be aware oral steroids are harder on your liver.
Also you want to take something like Arimidex to prevent Gynomastia/Bitch Tits. 

Also towards the end of a cycle you want to do Clomid, keep doing Arimidex, and HCG.

HCG is a unique drug used by male bodybuilders because of the fact that it can mimic the hormone LH (luteninizing hormone) in the body. LH is the hormone that is responsible for making testosterone in the testicles. Bodybuilders use HCG during long cycles due to the fact that after sometime on testosterone mimicking hormones the testicles will stop producing testosterone due to the use of a synthetic testosterone-mimicking drug.

HCG has significant applications to the steroid using bodybuilder due to the fact that it can help bring testosterone levels back to normal levels. This is where many will opt to employ HCG for the last 3-4 weeks of a steroid cycle.

A very important fact to note is that while using HCG you must use a drug such as Arimidex and Clomid, and one of these (preferably both) should be used for the 2-3 weeks after using HCG, or you could end up where you started with low testosterone levels once again.

Another important aspect to note is that HCG should not be used for more than a 3-4 week period and it should also not be used at very high doses, because this could desensitize the testicles to LH, and could leave you back in a bad position.

Typically HCG is used for the 3-4 weeks towards the end of a long cycle of steroids to raise natural testosterone levels in the testicles. HCG should be administered every 5 days to every 3 days (if you opt to use it more frequently doses should be adjusted accordingly) with the first shot in the last week of your cycle.

If you opt to go every five days the first two shots should be around 3000 IU, then the second two should be 1500 IU. It would be very wise to use Arimidex during this time, and Clomid should be using following the HCG for 2-3 weeks along with the Arimidex.

Also let it be known I aint a DR, and these are just suggestions.

A popular steroid stack is Testosterone Cypionate, and Deca Durabolin. One is an Androgen, ( Cypionate ) and the other is highly anabolic.
Beware of Anadrol. It is the most toxic to the liver, and should be only used for 4 weeks. Ive seen people gain 15lbs in 2-3 weeks. While alot is water, but muscle, is mostly water.Is is often stacked with either Anavar, or Diannabol.

Arnold used Primabolin, and Diannabol and used a miniscule amount compared to what is used today. If Arnold had used steroids like they do today, he would have weighed 290lbs+ vs 240lbs.

One of the main stacks for pro bodybuilders is Human Growth Hormone, Tesosterone Cypionate, and Insulin, and is very dangerous, and should be done, only if you know WTF your doing.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 11, 2021)

Or you could just stay natural. Your nuts wont shrink, no bacne and you wont lose all your hard work( lol) in 2 months of not cycling .


----------



## mudballs (Nov 11, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Or you could just stay natural. Your nuts wont shrink, no bacne and you wont lose all your hard work( lol) in 2 months of not cycling .


Nuts shrink cuz theyre not producing testosterone anymore, jimmi told everyone how to restart the endo system and ur nuts come back to the plump lovely size were used to. Ive done tren, dbol, deca, anadrol(best oral imo)some peptides, and blasts above 750mg a wk.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 11, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Nuts shrink cuz theyre not producing testosterone anymore, jimmi told everyone how to restart the endo system and ur nuts come back to the plump lovely size were used to. Ive done tren, dbol, deca, some peptides, and blasts above 750mg a wk.


I'm partially teasing.Jimmy seemed awfully proud about his steroid knowledge. I just dont understand the end game? I understand cycling may help with PR's but dont you need to keep cycling to remain the same size or is it usually done before a cut? I guess my point is, why take the risk of possibly speeding up an illness within your body if it doesn't last(the size put on).


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 11, 2021)

But people take different risks everyday. To each his own.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 11, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> I'm partially teasing.Jimmy seemed awfully proud about his steroid knowledge. I just dont understand the end game? I understand cycling may help with PR's but dont you need to keep cycling to remain the same size or is it usually done before a cut? I guess my point is, why take the risk of possibly speeding up an illness within your body if it doesn't last(the size put on).


Wonderful post friend that can enlighten rather than diminish the benefits. I love my story on how i got involved in them and im very proud of my knowledge, will tell if you want.
_but dont you need to keep cycling to remain the same size_
generally yes but if you keep working out you don't lose that much
_ is it usually done before a cut?_
they have cycles for both cutting and bulking, dude they use this one thermogenic item for cutting so dangerous i wont even name it here
_why take the risk of possibly speeding up an illness within your body if it doesn't last_
life is short, party like a rock star lol i guess. i did it at first for health reasons (TrT)


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 11, 2021)

*Steroid effects can last decades*
*Even a brief intake of anabolic steroids can have long-lasting performance enhancing effects, new study reveals. The effect can, in principle, last decades*


findings show that mice that had been exposed to anabolic steroids for two weeks still experienced rapid muscle growth even three months after withdrawing the intake.

*Muscle mass grew by 30 percent*
A research team at Oslo University, headed by Professor Kristian Gundersen, exposed the mice to anabolic steroids for two weeks, which resulted in increased muscle mass and an increase in the number of nuclei in the muscle fibres.

The drug was then withdrawn for three months, a period which corresponds to around 15 percent of a mouse's lifespan. After the withdrawal, the mice’s muscle mass grew by 30 percent in six days following load exercise, while untreated mice showed insignificant muscle growth during the same period.

This suggests that the steroids still had a clear effect on the muscles in the first group even after a long period with no steroid use.

*Muscle memory*
The mechanism behind this effect can be described as a form of ‘muscle memory’, where an increased number of nuclei in muscle cells is maintained after temporary use of performance enhancing drugs.

Each nucleus can produce proteins for a certain volume of the cell. Thus, each nucleus and the associated synthetic apparatus can be viewed as a small protein factory that builds muscles. In principle, the more nuclei, the bigger muscles you can obtain.

“There is an accumulation of nuclei when you build muscles, and these nuclei seem to promote the gain of muscle mass with future exercise,” Gundersen says in an article on the Oslo University website.

“Nuclei accumulation gets harder as you get older. Therefore, it may be advantageous to perform overload exercise at a young age in order to counteract frailty in the elderly. Such frailty is an important health issue in the ageing population of Western societies.”

*From mice to men*

Anabolic steroids, technically known as anabolic-androgenic steroids (AAS), are drugs that are structurally related to the cyclic steroid ring system and have similar effects to testosterone in the body. They increase protein within cells, especially in skeletal muscles.
Anabolic steroids also have androgenic and virilising properties, including the development and maintenance of masculine characteristics such as the growth of the vocal cords, testicles (primary sexual characteristics) and body hair (secondary sexual characteristics).
_Source: Wikipedia_

Even though the study was completed on mice, it is likely that comparable mechanisms are involved in human cells as basal biological mechanisms are often alike in mammals.

“The specific time aspect is of course challenging to extrapolate from mice with a lifespan of two years to humans, who live for 80 years. However, the cell nuclei in humans are known to be very stable,” says the professor.
“If the muscle memory mechanism in humans is similar to what we observe in mice we could be talking about several decades of advantageous effects.”

*Change of maximum exclusion penalty?*
It is primarily in explosive sports such as discos, weight lifting and sprint that the effects of steroid use and muscle memory will be advantageous.

The new findings may spark a new debate on the exclusion rules set by the World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA).

The WADA today operates with a maximum exclusion penalty of two years for athletes testing positive to performance-enhancing drugs. This may be changed to four years in 2015. The question, however, is whether this will be enough:

“If the effect of steroids are permanent, shouldn't the exclusion be permanent as well?” asks Gundersen.


----------



## aquadel (Nov 14, 2021)

Gbl is apparently a growth hormone or releases one and can be fun at the same time …. Win win


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 14, 2021)

zacqawert said:


> Guys! Are there any bodybuilders here who can give a couple of tips on steroids? Your advice would be very helpful



There is a book by Bill Philips called “ The Anabolic Reference Guide” that’s worth its weight in gold. Should be able to find on Amazon


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 14, 2021)

What I don’t get is why if a man wants to be female they give him estrogen and a woman wants to be a man they give her testosterone. But if a dude just wants to take testosterone to get bigger that’s illegal. It’s all cosmetic so what’s the difference?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 14, 2021)

https://anabolicminds.com/community/




https://www.eroids.com/forum


----------



## Hasovskii (Nov 22, 2021)

You need medical knowledge, take courses on this, or go to a sports doctor to get the information you need.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 22, 2021)

Hasovskii said:


> You need medical knowledge, take courses on this, or go to a sports doctor to get the information you need.


Bullshit. Dont listen to this. Testosterone Replacement Therapy can be done at home, for far less than pharmaceutical companies charge, you can monitor and change ur own doses without a fkn doctor or waiting for him/her. (need bloods tho)


----------



## Hasovskii (Nov 24, 2021)

You need medical knowledge, take courses on this, or go to a sports doctor to get the information you need. If doctors do not provide help and information, you need to find professional athletes who can help you find doctors and prescribe you the correct dosage after looking at your tests. You have to understand that you can do serious harm by following third-party recommendations without a doctor's supervision. I can also recommend a quality company to consider https://rats.army/. Steroids are one of the most effective tools for gaining lean muscle mass and increasing strength, but only in competent hands.


----------

